# Sly Stallone in Sydney



## mk_iron (Feb 25, 2007)

did anyone catch Sly being held up in aust customs for his Rocky opening? what bb drugs are illegal in australia?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe everything that is illegal here is illegal there.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> I believe everything that is illegal here is illegal there.



And then some. Australia is rough.


----------



## Mista (Feb 25, 2007)

I think he was caught with Gh. On an Australian radio station he was asked how he stayed in shape, he said he trained hard and had good genetics.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2007)

Mista said:


> I think he was caught with Gh. On an Australian radio station he was asked how he stayed in shape, he said he trained hard and had good genetics.



what's your point?


----------



## Mista (Feb 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> what's your point?



Nothing more than what I said.


----------



## blueboy75 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prince said:


> I believe everything that is illegal here is illegal there.


 
Australia is far stricter than the US.

Eg.  Substances we can not even dream about in Oz:

Prohormones
Ephedrine/Ephedra
Yohimbine
GABA
Anti-Estrogens

Ive even heard of people having certain protein powders confiscated by customs.


----------



## mk_iron (Feb 26, 2007)

Prince said:


> what's your point?



Maybe Mista's point is that Sly forgot to mention the part about "train hard, have good genetics *and* use banned "in australia" drugs lol
Hey if he uses fine (who's too judge? and throw stones) but be honest
personally I don't care who injects what into there person but if your busted, your busted


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have never doubted Stallone's drug use starting with Rocky III. 

However, now that he is 60 it only makes sense that he use testosterone at least for HRT, and since he can afford hGH I don't blame him for using that either, nor do I think it is unhealthy for him to use them.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2007)

it looks like they will charge him!

Stallone to be charged in Australia - Yahoo! News


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2007)

That sucks...


----------



## Mista (Mar 12, 2007)

Mudge said:


> That sucks...



Yep


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 13, 2007)

I heard he tried to bring 48 vials of hgh aboard an airplane?  What a dumbass.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes it was viles of Hgh, how much I have no idea.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 13, 2007)

Would the US extradite him to Australia? I'm sure like most celebs he will get a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I heard he tried to bring 48 vials of hgh aboard an airplane?  What a dumbass.



hGH is legal in the US with an Rx, he may not have know it was illegal there.


----------



## JonnyStead (Mar 13, 2007)

Is it legal in the UK? not that i'd use it - honest


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2007)

don't know, but if I can afford it I will use it when I am older.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 13, 2007)

Prince said:


> hGH is legal in the US with an Rx, he may not have know it was illegal there.



Do you _really_ think he had a prescription for 48 vials of hgh?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> Do you _really_ think he had a prescription for 48 vials of hgh?



sure, you have to inject it daily.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 13, 2007)

That would certainly explain why he had it but it is not excuse for his ignorance of Australian laws. I wonder if he bought it in aus or if he brought it over. Eitehr way I don't think much will happen to him. He may be convicted in absentia and at worst won't be able to travel to there again.


----------



## the nut (Mar 13, 2007)

Stallone faces a fine of up to A$22,000 ($25,000) if he is found guilty. 

Big Deal!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 13, 2007)

the nut said:


> Stallone faces a fine of up to A$22,000 ($25,000) if he is found guilty.
> 
> Big Deal!



LOL

Now where the hell is he going to come up with THAT kind of money?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2007)

do you guys just not like Sly, or do you just have a problem with someone using hGH?


----------



## the nut (Mar 13, 2007)

Prince said:


> do you guys just not like Sly, or do you just have a problem with someone using hGH?



I'm all for it, wish I had the loot!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll tell ya what I have a problem with. Since it is "Sly", no one gives a shit. If it were you or I, they would throw the book at our ass, and it would probably ruin your life. 48 frickin' vials for Christ sakes. Yes gh is legal in the US, and if he can produce a script then he is off. But then again, if it were a common man, script or not, ...big time legal action.

....and I live in the Philadelphia area


----------



## ZECH (Mar 13, 2007)

I just wish this whole world would quit worrying about something that enables you to have a better quality of life. Likes there is nothing better to worry about. Steriods do not fit the profile of high addictive drugs for a good reason. They do not cause people to do crime to get them. Just rediculous.


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't really have any problem with him. It does irk me that he claims his physiue is due to his diet and training while it's obviously chemical enhanced.  I have no problems with people using GH, for anti-aging purposes or otherwise. But being a hypocrite rubs me the wrong way and I'm surprised they didn't find any roids.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> I don't really have any problem with him. It does irk me that he claims his physiue is due to his diet and training while it's obviously chemical enhanced.  I have no problems with people using GH, for anti-aging purposes or otherwise. But being a hypocrite rubs me the wrong way and I'm surprised they didn't find any roids.



you're right, he should publically state the drugs he uses that would be a good move on his part.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok politics of what he should or shouldn't do aside. How about the size of his head!! I've seen a lot of pics of him lately and if you look back to the earlier Rocky days and then now, his melon has doubled in size it seems. 

Is that a side effect or symptom of HGH. I wouldn't think the cranium can expand, but they may explain the way he talks.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 14, 2007)

Prince said:


> do you guys just not like Sly, or do you just have a problem with someone using hGH?



I don't care either way.  I just think he's a dumbass for getting busted with $50k worth of illegal hgh.

So, why are you such a Sly apologist?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2007)

I Are Baboon said:


> I don't care either way.  I just think he's a dumbass for getting busted with $50k worth of illegal hgh.
> 
> So, why are you such a Sly apologist?



he has been one of my idols since I was a young teen.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 14, 2007)

Prince said:


> he has been one of my idols since I was a young teen.



I have not forgiven him for "Stop or My Mom Will Shoot."


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2007)

I just have a lot of respect for him and what he has done. He started out as a "starving actor" and writer, he wrote the script for Rocky and refused to sell it unless he was the star. Despite being destitute he held out until he made it happen. Most people don't realize behind the punchy voice and muscle he is highly intelligent. After the success of Rocky he went on to write, direct and produce numerous movies. And all of that aside bodybuilding and physical fitness are a high priority for him, and at the age of 60 he makes most 20 year olds look like shit. 

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## largepkg (Mar 14, 2007)

Rob, I'll give you all of the above but for him to bring that amount of HGH into Australia is not intelligent.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Rob, I'll give you all of the above but for him to bring that amount of HGH into Australia is not intelligent.



yeah, but we really don't know all of the details either.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Stallone is the shit. 

I remember an interview with Jackie Chan where he was asked "If you could be like one American actor, who would it be?" He said without hesitation, Sylvester Stallone, saying that he was envious of his work ethic and how good he looks (body wise) while doing it. That's a big compliment coming from someone that works as hard as Jackie Chan does.


----------



## the nut (Mar 14, 2007)

Prince said:


> I just have a lot of respect for him and what he has done. He started out as a "Porn Star" and writer, he wrote the script for Rocky and refused to sell it unless he was the star. Despite being destitute he held out until he made it happen. Most people don't realize behind the punchy voice and muscle he is highly intelligent. After the success of Rocky he went on to write, direct and produce numerous movies. And all of that aside bodybuilding and physical fitness are a high priority for him, and at the age of 60 he makes most 20 year olds look like shit.
> 
> Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2007)

*The Party at Kitty and Stud's (1970)*
_Sylvester Stallone was paid $200 for two days work for this role. _

I wonder what his pay would be for that role today?


----------



## emitecaps (Mar 14, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok politics of what he should or shouldn't do aside. How about the size of his head!! I've seen a lot of pics of him lately and if you look back to the earlier Rocky days and then now, his melon has doubled in size it seems.
> 
> Is that a side effect or symptom of HGH. I wouldn't think the cranium can expand, but they may explain the way he talks.



He's always talked like that. But I do agree that the size of his head has greatly expanded. The UFC guy, Tito Ortiz has also been accused of using GH. And you see the size of his head now compared to early in his career and it seems to hav doubled in size.


----------



## mk_iron (Mar 14, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> He's always talked like that. But I do agree that the size of his head has greatly expanded. The UFC guy, Tito Ortiz has also been accused of using GH. And you see the size of his head now compared to early in his career and it seems to hav doubled in size.



check out some ML Baseball players trying to fit a helmet on their heads lol
If HGH is a sideeffect i'll stick to the creatine

ADRIANNNNNNN.......

wasn't Sly happy with his body or did he need the HGH to get it back? wasn't there anything else he could do or is been 60 your body's ability to look buff just too hard to do without HGH?

thanks people and did anyone see PTI on ESPN last night


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2007)

Prince said:


> you're right, he should publically state the drugs he uses that would be a good move on his part.



That might would work with people like you and me who see this as more as quality of life and not criminal. But we are in the minority here. Most would have a cow and demand he be punished criminally. Personally I would not admit to it. If he did, his acting/directing career may be over.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 15, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok politics of what he should or shouldn't do aside. How about the size of his head!! I've seen a lot of pics of him lately and if you look back to the earlier Rocky days and then now, his melon has doubled in size it seems.
> 
> Is that a side effect or symptom of HGH. I wouldn't think the cranium can expand, but they may explain the way he talks.





> Risks and side effects of GH treatment
> 
> The possible risks and side effects of GH use are varied. They can occur even when used in "pharmacological doses." They include:
> 
> ...



Growth hormone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

His waist girth increased dramatically over the years as well (GH gut perhaps?).

Just long long as he doesn't suggest that Instone products keep him going or have given him size, I don't really care what he does to himself.


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 15, 2007)

What the heck is up with this vascularity?!?!  I see this on more of the modern bodybuilders.  People didn't used to look like this.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 15, 2007)

People know more about diet now. Plus the drugs help to cut down the bf %.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 15, 2007)

Look how tiny his forearms are. He must use straps.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 15, 2007)

largepkg said:


> Look how tiny his forearms are. He must use straps.


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 15, 2007)

dg806 said:


> People know more about diet now. Plus the drugs help to cut down the bf %.



That vasculature has nothing to do with diet.

It's also very localized.  Probably where he is injecting 'something'.  He must be a 'right delt' kind've guy.






You really think Sly knows some new 'secret' about diet that Pearl didn't?

















Localized injection does not affect muscle growth or reduce fat.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 15, 2007)

actually the veins in his right delt/pec area appear to be varicose veins.


----------



## Luke95 (Mar 15, 2007)

Prince said:


> actually the veins in his right delt/pec area appear to be varicose veins.



You know... they do.      But I've seen this sort of look on MUCH MUCH younger looking modern BB'ers


----------



## MCarty18 (Aug 12, 2007)

Actually the prominent veins on his right pec are the result of an injury suffered while engaging in a bench press competition with franco columbo during his training for rocky 2


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2007)

MCarty18 said:


> Actually the prominent veins on his right pec are the result of an injury suffered while engaging in a bench press competition with franco columbo during his training for rocky 2



how does an injury cause this?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2007)

It doesnt.. I think its veracose veins as well


----------



## MCarty18 (Aug 15, 2007)

"My pectoralis major exploded! The muscle anchored to the ribs that holds the arm in place suffered a massive tear during the lift. Tumbling off the bench, I collapsed onto my right shoulder and stared in disbelief as the ripped veins in my right arm turned my arm nearly black and doubled its size. I'm writhing on the floor, cursing my luck, trying not to black out."

That is Sly's account from his book Sly Moves. 
Also in every picture of Sly after Rocky 2 his right pec is smaller than his left, and you can also see the prominent veins displayed in this picture albeit much less prominently. I just kind of put two and two together.
Anyway just sharing what I've read and observed.
And by the way what are varicose veins exactly?


----------



## Gordo (Aug 15, 2007)

Circulation problem....partly heredity


----------



## MCarty18 (Aug 15, 2007)

"Stallone claims to have been able to bench press 385-400 lbs (174.6-181.4 kg) and squat 500 lbs (226.8 kg) in his prime. While in a bench pressing contest with former Mr. Olympia Franco Columbu, he severely tore his pectoral muscle and needed over 160 stitches on it. This is why one half of his chest is more vascular than the other"

This is from Wikipedia. The original article was part of Sly's Q&A at Ain't It Cool News: The best in movie, TV, DVD, and comic book news.. I tried to find the original quote but was unsuccessful, possibly because it was originally posted late november, early december in preparation for Rocky Balboa.


----------

